# Linksys print server with HP2100M



## samcox (Dec 7, 2005)

The print queue is constantly stopped.  The job is listed and it seems to start printing, but does not, instead it switches to Jobs Stopped.  If I click on Start Jobs it tries for a while then switches back to Jobs Stopped.  

I do not know what to do.

The model is LK959DF1 server, HP 2100M printer, and Mac G4 laptop with OS 10.4.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 7, 2005)

ADD the printer using IP printer > LPD. Enter IP address and queue name - most Linksys servers use queue name L1 (el-one). You should be able to find the queue name in the Print Server Manual, to confirm this.


----------



## samcox (Dec 8, 2005)

I added it as you suggested.  When I tried to print it gave an error message ``Attempting to connect to host 10.10.10.100 for printer L1.''

Then it says that the printer was not available, that it would try again in 30 seconds, then it went to Stop Jobs.  So it still does not work.

I used IP Address: 10.10.10.100
And name L1


----------



## gsahli (Dec 8, 2005)

What is the IP address of your computer? Is the printer in the same local network as the computer? Maybe you need to tell us a little more about your network.
I didn't find that print server model at the Linksys site. Is there another model number on it?


----------



## samcox (Dec 8, 2005)

The print server is model WPS54GU2.  I hit the reset button on the server and it printed out some data.  I do not have a way to copy it so I am typing it from the printed sheet.

Hardware ID: 04C04D955C
Firmware Version: 6023
Protocal ID: 807E
Default Name: LK959DF1
Server Name: LK959DF1
MAC Address: 00C41959DF1

AppleTalk Info:
 Printer Type:
 LK959DF1: Laserwriter
 LK959DF1_P2:Laserwriter

TCP/IP Info:
 IP Address: 10.10.10.100
 Gateway address: 10.10.10.1
 Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
 Email server IP AddressL 0.0.0.0
 Printeing Account Name: N/A
 Redirect Account Name: N/A

SMB Info:
 Domain Name: domain

Wireless Info:
 SSID:linksys
 BSSID:00:12:17:CB:0B:86
 Channel No: 6
 Network Type: Infrastructure
 Primary Firmware:1.0.3.0
 Secondary Firmware:1.0.3.0
 Link Info. Tx:0 Rx:0

Back to my laptop, from clicking the Apple, then more information, then clicking Network, I copied the data below.  I am not sure which is the IP of my Laptop.  The network has the laptop, the Linksys wireless router and the printer hooked but to the Linksys wireless print server.

AirPort:

  Type:	AirPort
  Hardware:	AirPort
  BSD Device Name:	en1
  IPv4 Addresses:	10.10.10.105
  IPv4:
  Addresses:	10.10.10.105
  Configuration Method:	DHCP
  Interface Name:	en1
  Router:	10.10.10.1
  Subnet Masks:	255.255.255.0
  IPv6:
  Configuration Method:	Automatic
  AppleTalk:
  Configuration Method:	Node
  Default Zone:	*
  Interface Name:	en1
  Network ID:	65522
  Node ID:	235
  DNS:
  Domain Name:	launchmodem.com
  Server Addresses:	192.168.1.254, 192.168.1.254
  DHCP Server Responses:
  Domain Name:	launchmodem.com
  Domain Name Servers:	192.168.1.254,192.168.1.254
  Lease Duration (seconds):	0
  DHCP Message Type:	0x05
  Routers:	10.10.10.1
  Server Identifier:	10.10.10.1
  Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0
  Proxies:
  FTP Proxy Enabled:	No
  FTP Passive Mode:	Yes
  Gopher Proxy Enabled:	No
  HTTP Proxy Enabled:	No
  HTTPS Proxy Enabled:	No
  RTSP Proxy Enabled:	No
  SOCKS Proxy Enabled:	No
  Ethernet:
  MAC Address:	00:30:65:0b:9a:07
  Media Options:	
  Media Subtype:	autoselect


----------



## gsahli (Dec 8, 2005)

Your network doesn't seem to be completely set up ? It looks like you recently changed routers or something like that, because your DNS server is in a different subnet. I can't help you with all that, because I'm not there. Try following all the directions again. Router and computer first.


----------

